# Non-Nikon Zoom Lens for Nikon D300s?



## itisgregory (Feb 14, 2010)

I want to purchase a non-nikon zoom lens for the D300s for wildlife.  I already have the Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 but CANNOT afford the $5,000-$10,000 for the Nikon lens that have a much farther reach.  I was looking  at the Sigma (50-500mm, 150-500mm) and Tamron (200-500mm).  These are under $1,100.  I am fully aware that these are "slower" lenses in low light, not as superior as a Nikon lens and lack some Nikon features; however price is the issue and I am not a professional photographer.  

What manufactures AND lenses would you recommend?  I am not stuck on Sigma or Tamron.  I mentioned those because they seem very popular.  Any comments are GREATLY appreciated.

Sincerely
Gregory


----------



## KmH (Feb 14, 2010)

I have and use a couple of the Sigma APO 150-500 mm's for field sports. I shot the eagle in my avatar with the Sigma @500mm handheld, with OS on, from about 200 feet. 
Be advised: LensRental.com quit buying that lens and the 50-500 mm lenses from Sigma because they had to many had problems.

I have had *no problems* with mine, but the one's I bought were from their early production.


----------



## itisgregory (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful information.   I will research more.


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 16, 2010)

you might be able to find a nikkor 600mm f5.6 ais for 1500 or so. its manual focus, but has amazing iq wide open--definately the best iq for the $$ at 500+ mm


----------

